# Aruba Diving?



## Heaps (Apr 3, 2006)

Will be in Aruba in a few weeks, staying at the Marriott Ocean Club.  Very interested in diving (open water certified).  Who do you recommend using and are there any 'can't miss' dive sites?  On the other hand, are there any 'do not use' dive operators and any sites that we shouldn't waste our time with.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 3, 2006)

I would go to www.visitaruba.com and post this question.  There are sure to be people over there who go diving in Aruba.  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 3, 2006)

The two dive operators that are in Aruba that are highly recommended are:

http://www.pelican-aruba.com/

and

http://www.redsailaruba.com/ar_index.html

The one to stay away from is Mermaid.


----------



## zzzScuba (Apr 6, 2006)

Make sure you dive "The Antilli".


----------



## CARTER281 (Apr 19, 2006)

i did this 2 years ago with unique sports, i did all the training at home (ny) and just had to do the 4 open water dives with them, they were great and i did the antilla twice its a great dive i compared prices and there was the best they are on the boardwalk by the aruba grand might be far walk from the marriot.
you could get more opinions from www.scubaboard.com on who to go with or any other questions about diving


----------



## JMSH (Apr 19, 2006)

Red Sail Sports are right on site at the Marriott as well there dock is just a short walk down the beach.


----------

